# Wie viele "Seitenfehler" sind normal/akzeptabel?



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

Abend

Ich habe mir vor kurzem "LatencyMon" geladen und musste feststellen dass ich z.b. beim starten von "itunes" oder beim spielen sehr viele seitenfehler bekomme. Der start von itunes kann bereits um die 4000 seitenfehler verursachen beim zocken werden es noch mehr. Wenn ich den pc laufen lassen ohne etwas zu machen bekomme ich innerhalb von 10-15 minuten nicht mehr als 10-20 seitenfehler (länger habe ich es nicht getestet was wohl auch nicht nötig ist). Den virtuellen Speicher habe ich nun komplett ausgeschalten allerdings brachte das keinerlei besserung.

Wie viele Seitenfehler sind normal? Sind um die 4000 Seitenfehler beim starten von itunes oder beim zocken völlig normal oder ist das ein Hinweis darauf dass etwas nicht stimmt?

Falls ich hier mit dem Thema in der falschen Ecke gelandet bin bitte einfach verschrieben.

grüße


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juli 2014)

Naja Seitenfehler treten ja nur auf wenn Windows etwas im Ram sucht, aber es nicht findet. Normal würde man sagen hau dir mehr Ram in dein PC aber 8 GB reichen ja. 

Mach mal die Auslagerungsdatei wieder an, das deaktivieren sollte ja genau das Gegenteil bewirken oder ?

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Da hab ich grade DoD:S gestartet. Und da ging es auch hoch 

 Mach dir keine Sorgen wird schon alles passen bei dir.


----------



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.  Die auslagerungsdatei kann oder soll man sogar bei 8gb ausschalten wobei ich auch gelesen habe, dass man bei 8gb oder mehr auch noch um die 500mb anschalten kann/soll... jeder sagt halt was anderes. 

Wie viele Seitenfehler sind es denn bei dir? Mit dem taskmanager erkenne ich das garnicht lol  Ich teste das mit LatencyMon da werden mir dann direkt 4000 angezeigt.

grüße


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Juli 2014)

Selbst wenn es over 9000 Seitenfehler sind ist das doch egal 

Und wie viele es bei mir sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab nur den Taskmanager von 8.1


----------



## Ratibor (5. Juli 2014)

Kannst du mir erklären warum das egal ist?


----------



## bingo88 (5. Juli 2014)

Seitenfehler entstehen immer dann, wenn auf einen Speicherbereich zugegriffen wird, der aktuell nicht physisch im RAM liegt. Moderne OS nutzen virtuelle Adressräume, in denen die Anwendungen laufen. Momentan nicht benötigter Speicher kann ausgelagert werden, um somit Arbeitsspeicher zu sparen. Wenn nun ein Zugriff auf einen solchen Speicherbereich erfolgt, muss dieser erst wieder in den RAM geladen werden. Die Erkenntnis, das die Daten geladen werden müssen, nennt sich dann halt Seitenfehler (Page Fault im Englischen). Das ist also völlig normal und notwendig.


----------



## Ratibor (6. Juli 2014)

verstehe danke. LatencyMon zeigte mir bloß an dass das im roten bereich wäre und es bei mir zu video oder sound problemen kommen kann oder sogar wird was ja auch der fall ist.

grüße


----------

